# X Man Tornado V2 Review



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

This is my review of the x man tornado V2:
I like how quiet it is, and how smooth it is. Almost like butter.
For me, I have the tensions at 2 for screw depth and 2 for spring compression, and have set the magnets at 3. I also lubed it with Max Fleet and Max command.
The price is phenomenal, considering how much comes with the cube, including a display case and a bag. The back is good, and I like the display case.
Now here comes the bad part of the review:
The little bit tools loose their magnets after a few uses, so you have to be careful.
It takes a while to get rid of springnoise.
Center caps.
Weird lockups that happen once in a while.

Overall, I think it is a good cube. I think the designers kinda went for stability here, so corner cutting isn't that great. I think you should get it, if you can afford it.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> This is my review of the x man tornado V2:
> I like how quiet it is, and how smooth it is. Almost like butter.
> For me, I have the tensions at 2 for screw depth and 2 for spring compression, and have set the magnets at 3. I also lubed it with Max Fleet and Max command.
> The price is phenomenal, considering how much comes with the cube, including a display case and a bag. The back is good, and I like the display case.
> ...


I have been using it for more than 3 months and I love the high quality feel. It keeps getting better.

Regarding spring noise, I did not have that problem. It is IMO safe to lubricate the springs to reduce any friction and noise. Just drop it inside. Due to the rivet, the screw will never get loose (as with some RS3M 2020 after the springs were lubricated).


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Sep 17, 2021)

I was quite excited to get the Tornado v2, just as something a little different. But was immediately disappointed within the 1st 10 solves. The cube catches too much. It's the little catches that just throw off the solves. My times are definitely slower with the Tornado V2. Tried to do some OH with it and that didn't fare any better.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> This is my review of the x man tornado V2:
> I like how quiet it is, and how smooth it is. Almost like butter.
> For me, I have the tensions at 2 for screw depth and 2 for spring compression, and have set the magnets at 3. I also lubed it with Max Fleet and Max command.
> The price is phenomenal, considering how much comes with the cube, including a display case and a bag. The back is good, and I like the display case.
> ...


Nice written review.

I use WRM2021 over Xman Tornado as the former has more reverse corner cutting.


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice written review.
> 
> I use WRM2021 over Xman Tornado as the former has more reverse corner cutting.


I also use the WRM 2021 but the GAN Air M is better for me.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 20, 2021)

After lots and lots adjustment and readjustments, I found the settings below perfect for my well broken in Tornado V2. This is why I love the cube, in addition to everything said, this unique repeatability of _*all*_ the settings, including magnet strength. Being able to go back to a previous setting precisely and easily and re-starting from a known position or characteristic is very nice for fine tuning. I suggest trying these settings.

Anti-clockwise - 2
Clockwise - 3
Magnet - 4

And keep it lubriated with some medium lube. M slices are so enjoyable to do.


----------



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

I have a cool review on my channel you should totally check it out and subscribe!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

That used to be my main but then I took it in the swimming pool and it rusted so I ordered a Gan 11 m pro.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 6, 2022)

Garf said:


> This is my review of the x man tornado V2:
> I like how quiet it is, and how smooth it is. Almost like butter.
> For me, I have the tensions at 2 for screw depth and 2 for spring compression, and have set the magnets at 3. I also lubed it with Max Fleet and Max command.
> The price is phenomenal, considering how much comes with the cube, including a display case and a bag. The back is good, and I like the display case.
> ...


I don't have these problems with my X-Man. https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/x-man-tornado-v2-review.88470/


----------

